# FSTAB (come partizionate e quali filesystem utilizzate)

## stifler83

Ciao ragazzi voi che genere di partionamento utilizzate e con quali filesystem? Postate i vostri fstab  :Cool: 

Io ad oggi sono arrivato a questa soluzione:

```
/dev/sda1               /boot                   ext2            noauto,noatime                             1 2

/dev/funtoo/swap        none                    swap            sw                                         0 0

/dev/funtoo/root        /                       ext4            defaults,noatime,nodiratime                0 1

/dev/funtoo/portage     /usr/portage            reiserfs        noatime,nodiratime,notail                  0 0

/dev/funtoo/home        /home                   btrfs           defaults,compress                          0 0

/dev/sda2               /win                    ntfs-3g         auto,rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other           0 0

tmpfs                   /tmp                    tmpfs           nodev,nosuid                               0 0

tmpfs                   /var/tmp                tmpfs           size=4G                                    0 0

none                    /dev/shm                tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec                        0 0

/dev/sr0                /mnt/cdrom              auto            noauto,ro                                  0 0
```

ovviamente il discorso non riguarda solo i filesytem da utilizzare e le relative partizioni ma anche le opzioni da passare al filesystem stesso  :Wink: 

----------

## ago

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## xdarma

 *stifler83 wrote:*   

> Ciao ragazzi voi che genere di partionamento utilizzate e con quali filesystem? Postate i vostri fstab  8) 

 

Ci sono un sacco di thread in merito e tutto sommato solo tu sai cosa ci devi fare, quindi quello che si adatta meglio lo puoi "scoprire" solo tu. Il disco è meccanico o SSD? Presumo sia meccanico.

IMO, la /boot ha come flag solo ro. È una partizione con poche letture/scritture e che è meglio tenere leggibile ma non modificabile. È un consiglio che riciclo da un vecchio utente gentoo (randomaze). Formatto di solito con blocksize=1024 e reserved root = 1%.

Per /, /home e /usr/portage credo che noatime,nodiratime siano ridondanti: basta noatime o norelatime.

Reiserfs per /usr/portage non ha molto senso "attualmente" perché la versione stabile di reiserfsprogs usa blocksize da 4k. O ti procuri la vecchia versione di reiserfsprogs e formatti a 1k o usi xfs con blocksize da 1k. Probabilmente il tail ti serve, anche a costo di frammentazione/lentezza. È un buon posto per filesystem compressi e per fare esperimenti, quindi reiser4, btrfs-compress, ecc. C'è anche l'opzione squashfs che probabilmente risolve tutti i problemi in un colpo solo ma non ho mai provato.

Btrfs? Per la /home? Ma hai un ottimo sistema di backup, vero? ;-)

ntfs-3g per /win non lo conosco.

Hai due righe che iniziano con lo stesso device/name, credo sia sbagliato. Usa nomi diversi tipo tmp_ram e var_tmp.

/var/tmp non so se sia così "volatilizzabile". Tra un reboot e l'altro credo ci sia il rischio di perdere informazioni utili. Controlla.

Specificare la dimensione di /tmp non ho mai capito a cosa serva: tmpfs si espande e si restringe automaticamente in base alle esigenze e se serve "occupa" swap. Per me puoi fare a meno di indicare la dimensione. Comunque sono in molti a "limitare" tmpfs in fase di compilazione in ram.

/dev/shm viene indicata anche nella documentazione del kernel, ma come:

tmpfs                   /dev/shm                tmpfs           defaults

quella del cdrom è giusta ;-)

Ovviamente, correggimi se sbaglio.

----------

## djinnZ

Spiacente ma il mio fstab è troppo lungo per essere postato...  :Rolling Eyes: 

@xdarma: per /boot mi regolerei al contrario, conviene riservare quanto più è possibile a root, perché teoricamente solo root dovrebbe avere il diritto di intervenire su /boot.

La dimensione di tmp e vat tmp la si limita a prescindere. Per questo in genere è bene adottare partizioni separate (ed anche perchè è bene tenere le arre a scrittura più frequente separate). il DOS più banale è saturare /tmp con file inutili.

Nei vecchi sistemi unix era praticamente obbligatorio prevedere un disco dedicato. (anche perchè certe ciofeche non verificavano la quota sulle temporanee)

Quanto alla dimensione dei blocchi non escluderei a priori i 4k. Ad esempio io ci dovrei andare a mettere una specie di immagine squash per il recover (quando trovo il tempo per applicarmi ... tanto per cambiare) e la ho prevista grandicella.

La questione è cosa ci tieni dentro (ed i dannati file del dannatissimo grub) e quale bootloader usi.

In generale /boot è ext2 e le opzioni noatime,noacl,noauto,sync,dirsync creato con 

```
mke2fs -L hostname-boot -m 99 -M /boot

tune2fs -c -1 -e remount-ro -E mnount_opts=noatime,nodiratime,noacl,noauto,sync,dirsync -g 0 -i 0 -u 0
```

ma si sa che sono un tantino estremista in queste faccende.

Il mega thread già c'è, credo di non avere altro da aggiungere se non che la /win (in realtà sono /winXP, /home/Documenti, /winHome Corrispondenti alle partizioni per c:\ \Documents and settings e \Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents) la monto con windows_names,relatime,acl,compression,usermapping=/etc/NTFS-UserMap

Continua a non piacermi il fatto che con ntfs3g non posso montare automaticamente in ro /winXP se c'è l'hiberfill ma un giorno troverò la soluzione (o qualcuno potrebbe suggerirmela se la conosce)...

Usare lo stesso device name per gli pseudo filesystem non è propriamente sbagliato al momento, solo sciocco. (basare il funzionamento del sistema su qualcosa che è a metà tra la svista degli sviluppatori e la retrocompatibilità con le mancanze del passato)

La definizione dovrebbe essere ignorata (per retrocompatibilità è ammesso mettere tutto a none) ma è chiaro che se dai un mount tmpfs od un umount tmpfs non è chiaro quel che succede (secondo versione o ti monta/smonta il primo tmpfs o non  fa nulla).

In futuro openrc potrebbe prenderla molto a male però.

ci sono i mount espliciti per dev proc & c ... i mount dedicati per i vari hd esterni ... i mount per attaccare direttamente i dischi degli altri computer in chroot in caso di necessità ... idem ma via nfs ... i mount per i volumi condivisi ...  ci sono i mount alternativi per il tmpfs ... ci potrebbero essere (maledetto openrc) i mount per svc var run & c ... i "bindmount" per mettere insieme /var/tmp e /tmp ... hai voglia di quanta roba potrebbe esserci in fstab...  :Wink: 

----------

## stifler83

@xdarma potevi anche postare qualche link al topic che trattava queste cose  :Very Happy: . Si, si tratta di HD meccanico. Chiaramente è ovvio che ognuno ha le sue preferenze scoperte cercando la configurazione che più si avvicina a quello che uno cerca. Per quanto riguarda il boot io la vedo come @djinnZ. Per btrfs invece IMHO trovo che l'instabilità sia una leggenda ad ora non ho mai avuto problemi legati a perdita di dati. 

@djinnZ trovo molto interessante il fatto di mettere in bindmount "tmp" e "var tmp". Trovo invece misteriosa l'impossibilità di postare gli fstab    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *stifler83 wrote:*   

> topic che trattava queste cose

 Basta fare una ricerca... 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-361649-highlight-partizioni.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-798026-highlight-partizioni.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-718056-highlight-partizioni.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-705630-highlight-partizioni.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-698884-highlight-partizioni.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-693063-highlight-partizioni.html  :Evil or Very Mad:   *stifler83 wrote:*   

> Per quanto riguarda il boot io la vedo come @djinnZ.

   :Shocked:   :Question:   :Twisted Evil:   *stifler83 wrote:*   

> Per btrfs invece IMHO trovo che l'instabilità sia una leggenda ad ora non ho mai avuto problemi legati a perdita di dati.

  *Kernel help wrote:*   

> Btrfs is a new filesystem with extents, writable snapshotting, support for multiple devices and many more features.
> 
> Btrfs is highly experimental, and THE DISK FORMAT IS NOT YET FINALIZED.  You should say N here unless you are interested in testing Btrfs with non-critical data.

 BTRFS è codice sperimentale ed è esplicitamente sconsigliato il suo uso se non per test.

Se il tizio che ha scritto il codice e quello che lo ha infilato nel kernel avvertono che è assolutamente sperimentale e pertanto va usato solo per test, bisogna dargli credito. Almeno loro sapranno quello che stanno facendo ... si spera.

In genere si pensa che, visto che in genere il codice opensource sperimentale (exsperimental, alpha ...) non è uno spurgo di bug e sviste di ogni genere (come capita sovente in altri ambiti anche per il codice "instabile", beta o come lo vuoi chiamare), lo si possa usare tranquillamente.

Sperimentale vuol dire che gli sviluppatori se ne fregano della retrocompatibilità e possono stravolgere il codice in qualsiasi momento.

Su un filesystem vuol dire rischiare di non poterlo più usare o che sia piallato dopo un aggiornamento del kernel/modulo/demone.

 *stifler83 wrote:*   

> impossibilità di postare gli fstab

 

```
  639  203 /etc/fstab
```

  :Twisted Evil:  è palesemente contro le regole (e contro il buon senso) postare un simile aborto.

Vero che è il risultato dell'unione di cinque fstab, corrispondenti ad altrettante macchine e ci sono voci replicate ma tant'è.

Di norma è 

```
mkfs /dev/sdXX

mount /dev/sdXX /var/tmp

mkdir /var/tmp/tmp

chattr +a /var/tmp/tmp

mount --bind /var/tmp/tmp /tmp
```

per ovvi motivi, il contrario ... non è molto furbo.

E quello che è valido per me può benissimo essere una clamorosa str****** per altri. Senza che nessuno sia in torto (od abbia ragione), in dispari misura.

Il medioevo è finito, da un pezzo, anche se vorrebbero farci credere il contrario.

----------

## lucapost

[ot]

se vuoi trovare xdarma cerca un thread sui filesystem   :Laughing: 

[/ot]

----------

## Realnot

Bella li djinnZ, karma++  :Razz:  queste discussioni sono sempre interessanti per un noob come me  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> per /boot mi regolerei al contrario, conviene riservare quanto più è possibile a root, perché teoricamente solo root dovrebbe avere il diritto di intervenire su /boot.

 

Perché farsi del male con opzioni esoteriche quando comunque root é l'unico che scrive su quella partizione (quindi, banalmente, tutto lo spazio é riservato a lui di default...)?

...a meno di non usare una gestione con due superuser tipo root e toor come veniva fatto una volta su alcuni BSD (é un vago ricordo quindi forse le cose sono cambiate...)

----------

## djinnZ

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> si sa che sono un tantino estremista in queste faccende

 esattamente ... che cosa non ti è chiaro ...  :Wink: 

comunque risale a quando decisi di baloccarmi con rsbac. In quel caso hai tre utenti che possono scrivere in / ed in /boot (root, e portage), per cominciare. E non dimenticare che il dannato genkernel monta la partizione in rw ma non la smonta e la rimonta.

Così previeni che si possano creare file in /boot anche se dimentichi di impostare correttamente i permessi. Quando ho preso questa abitudine c'erano ancora in circolazione installer strani e non usavo gentoo. Dato che è un parametro del filesystem da impostare una tantum ho mantenuto la buona abitudine.

Ho anche un altro OS (tecnicamente sarebbe un'altra distribuzione ma per quanto è stata pezzottata...) dimm[censura] e mi fido poco di quel che può combinare.

caveat emptor: ho letto di un modo per convincere grub2 a fare quel che il vecchio initscript dolilo (o come diavolo si chiamava) faceva mettendo in avvio tutti i kernel che trovava in /boot allo shutdown ed mkfs in alcuni casi (patologici) usa 0777 come default per i permessi della radice.

----------

